# AGR accrual and redemption on Eurostar



## jis (Oct 16, 2012)

I just participated in a Survey for 250 AGR points. The Survey questions suggest that Amtrak is considering adding London/Paris/Brussels Eurostar Service as a partner for both AGR point accrual and redemption. That will be really neat to be able to cash in a few AGR point for a free Eurostar ride.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't know that they finished the tunnel between Boston and London yet?




That is the real BIG, BIG BIG Dig!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 16, 2012)

I just did the same. I have no desire to visit Europe in the near or far future but it seems to be a great opportunity for those who do.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 16, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I didn't know that they finished the tunnel between Boston and London yet?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the real BIG, BIG BIG Dig!


You were the first person that came to my mind when I read jis' post. And you posted what I was expecting. 

But the BIG question is, did you book your trip, via train, across The Pond yet? :giggle:


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 16, 2012)

I was emailed the survey but my wife wasn't. I filled it out twice (for both of us) using our respective AGR numbers. I hope we both get credit for the miles.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 16, 2012)

jis said:


> I just participated in a Survey for 250 AGR points. The Survey questions suggest that Amtrak is considering adding London/Paris/Brussels Eurostar Service as a partner for both AGR point accrual and redemption. That will be really neat to be able to cash in a few AGR point for a free Eurostar ride.


I guess the value of redeeming a few AGR points for Eurostar depends on how many points is "a few."


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 16, 2012)

We both filled it out, even though Brent has no intention of flying anywhere and I probably won't be going to Europe for another year or two. I've never been there, but I do plan to ride some trains once I go. 

And hey, 250 points earned in a few minutes is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jim G. (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did you find the survey.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim G. said:


> Where did you find the survey.


I got an e-mail from AGR:

As part of an ongoing effort to ensure your satisfaction with Amtrak Guest Rewards, we are gathering feedback directly from members as to how to best improve our promotions, benefits and services. To aid in this effort, we invite you to share your insights in an online survey about potential new program partners and the point earning opportunities that those partnerships may afford Amtrak Guest Rewards members.


----------



## City of Miami (Oct 16, 2012)

I got the email too and of course filled out the survey. I thought it was odd that I had to provide my AGR number to get the 250 points even though it was a targeted email.

No plans to go to Europe here. I've been there, in the distant past; now I am much more interested in exploring my own country which is how I got re-interested in Amtrak 10 years ago or so and it has worked out nicely.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 17, 2012)

I just filled out the survey, the reason it requires you to enter your AGR number is because the survey (much to my surprise) was using quite basic survey software called Survey Monkey that I remember using in College and isn't directly through the AGR Website. I bet the e-mail is targeted but this Link should work for everyone. Amtrak in theory could though go through the numbers afterward and only reward points to those who actually got an e-mail for the survey.

I might be in Europe sometime soon I think it would be neat to earn a few AGR points on the Eurostar but I bet the redemption rates would be horrible. VIA Preference lets you make redemptions on SNCF (but not earn points) and the redemption rates I don't think are all that good.

Edit: Caught a Typo


----------



## rrdude (Oct 17, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> I just filled out the survey, the reason it requires you to enter your AGR number is because the survey (much to my surprise) was using quite basic survey soft where called Survey Monkey that I remember using in College and isn't directly through the AGR Website. I bet the e-mail is targeted but this Link should work for everyone. Amtrak in theory could though go through the numbers afterward and only reward points to those who actually got an e-mail for the survey.
> 
> I might be in Europe sometime soon I think it would be neat to earn a few AGR points on the Eurostar but I be the redemption rates would be horrible. VIA Preference lets you make redemptions on SNCF (but not earn points) and the redemption rates I don't think are all that good.


Thanks for the LINK! Hopefully they will post the points.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2012)

rrdude said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> > I just filled out the survey, the reason it requires you to enter your AGR number is because the survey (much to my surprise) was using quite basic survey soft where called Survey Monkey that I remember using in College and isn't directly through the AGR Website. I bet the e-mail is targeted but this Link should work for everyone. Amtrak in theory could though go through the numbers afterward and only reward points to those who actually got an e-mail for the survey.
> ...


Seconded! Surprised to see them using Survey Monkey, but it's quick and easy, I guess.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link also. If it weren't for AU, I would not have "known" about any European trains.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I need all the points I can get!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Thanks for the link! I need all the points I can get!


Well, if you didn't spend them all taking roundabout ways to the gatherings... :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2012)

But I came straight gone and only spent (the northeast zone) 4K. Does that count?





I was going to do a longer return, but all the rooms were taken - probably by AUers!


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 17, 2012)

jis said:


> That will be really neat to be able to cash in a few AGR point for a free Eurostar ride.


I'm guessing it will be more than a "few" points. Probably priced in the same league as Acela redemptions. Guess

that's not too much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 17, 2012)

I found the question about vacations lasting three or more weeks to be a little amusing. I don't think I've ever had that much continuous time off in my life, even after working with the same employer for several years. In good years I can take a few small trips lasting up to a week or so each. In very good years I can sometimes manage up to two weeks in a single trip. In bad years my vacation time simply builds up and expires.  Maybe they're referring to retirees and customers of European origin. :lol:


----------



## Anderson (Oct 17, 2012)

This is particularly interesting given that VIA offers a SNCF redemption option. If this happens, in theory one could travel London-Paris on an AGR redemption and Paris-Marseilles on a Preference one.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> I found the question about vacations lasting three or more weeks to be a little amusing. I don't think I've ever had that much continuous time off in my life, even after working with the same employer for several years. In good years I can take a few small trips lasting up to a week or so each. In very good years I can sometimes manage up to two weeks in a single trip. In bad years my vacation time simply builds up and expires.  Maybe they're referring to retirees and customers of European origin. :lol:


Probably. I handled a file the other day that said, "Setting follow-up for September. Switzerland is off during the summer." I am so jealous of Europe's long holidays. 

I get three weeks of vacation once I hit my five-year anniversary, and then I get four weeks after fifteen years. We also get three personal days every year and six months of sick time. Obviously, that's for hospitalizations and such, not just "*cough cough sniffle*" days. We're encouraged to avoid taking more than 4-6 "cold/flu" days if it can be helped. My company has a very generous time-off policy. It's too bad more don't.


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got the email invitation to do the survey. Took about three minutes. For 250 points each, I'll do these all day long!


----------



## Shortline (Oct 18, 2012)

New redemption options are always a good thing, but rather than a glorified subway, I really wish some deal could be worked out with VIA. I REALLY want to ride the Canadian but am too cheap to pay for it.......maybe someday....


----------



## AC4400 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shortline said:


> New redemption options are always a good thing, but rather than a glorified subway, I really wish some deal could be worked out with VIA. I REALLY want to ride the Canadian but am too cheap to pay for it.......maybe someday....


What's the price for a bedroom/roomette on Canadian?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2012)

AC4400 said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> > New redemption options are always a good thing, but rather than a glorified subway, I really wish some deal could be worked out with VIA. I REALLY want to ride the Canadian but am too cheap to pay for it.......maybe someday....
> ...


There are many different rates, as it's based upon how far one travels, so there are different rates for someone only going from Toronto to Winnipeg vs. someone going the full distance.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 19, 2012)

AC4400 said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> > New redemption options are always a good thing, but rather than a glorified subway, I really wish some deal could be worked out with VIA. I REALLY want to ride the Canadian but am too cheap to pay for it.......maybe someday....
> ...


The Canadian isn't cheap, but neither is it astronomical. My last few sleeper fares on Amtrak were as much or more than my compartment fare across the full length of the Canadian last year. I happened to get a discounted ticket on the Canadian but even if it were full cost my last Amtrak sleeper ticket would have still cost more. On the other hand, for around the same money as any of those trips I was able to travel on Singapore Airlines to the opposite side of the planet. That being said, I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the Canadian's schedule were to be cut further or even retired at some point. The train felt rather empty when I rode last year. If you're thinking about going I'd probably try to go sooner rather than later.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Toronto to Vancouver near the end of November is around $2500 if you want an upper berth and close to $3000 if you want a "cabin for one".

"Economy super saver" (coach) is just over $1000.

All prices are round-trip.

I would LOVE to ride Via Rail someday, but man it's expensive...


----------



## pennyk (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Toronto to Vancouver near the end of November is around $2500 if you want an upper berth and close to $3000 if you want a "cabin for one".
> 
> "Economy super saver" (coach) is just over $1000.
> 
> ...


I rode from Toronto to Vancouver last December in a cabin for two when Via was offering express deals. I paid $871 one way and it was certainly worth it.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 20, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I rode from Toronto to Vancouver last December in a cabin for two when Via was offering express deals. I paid $871 one way and it was certainly worth it.


I might keep my eye out for a deal during a slow period. The trains look downright luxurious, and it would be fun to travel on a different train in a different country. VIA is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2012)

My next Canadian adventure is going to be the Skeena, perhaps sometime next year. This will likely involve a short leg from Edmonton to Jasper on the Canadian, since it is non-trivial to get to Jssper by air and I don't have the time to do yet another transcon by the slow boat.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the 250 AGR points? I sure haven't.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 1, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Has anyone gotten the 250 AGR points? I sure haven't.


Were you targeted for the survey?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten the 250 AGR points? I sure haven't.
> ...


I was, and I have not received the points either. Sometimes stuff like that is really slow with AGR.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 1, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Ispolkom said:
> ...



I thought it said the points would be given the week of the 24th of October, last week. Guest Rewards must have been overly optimistic with their timeline. I haven't gotten the points either.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 1, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten the 250 AGR points? I sure haven't.
> ...


Yes, sir. Not that I'd really kick if I didn't get the points. Given all the AGR points mistakenly awarded me over the years, I figure that "it's all in the game."


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 2, 2012)

When I tried to find out I got this instead... :lol:






_We are currently performing maintenance on our system, and will be up again shortly. Please come back soon._


----------



## JayPea (Nov 6, 2012)

Just talked with an AGR agent who said there had been a glitch in the system and that the points should be awarded by the 9th. We'll see.


----------



## KayBee (Nov 9, 2012)

I received the 250 points for taking the survey today, so the 9th was correct!


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 10, 2012)

KayBee said:


> I received the 250 points for taking the survey today, so the 9th was correct!


Me, too.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 11, 2012)

I received the points about a week ago.


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2012)

Likewise. I got the points last week.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 11, 2012)

I did get mine as well


----------

